# Fender Deville Mods List



## Travis (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi eveyone!!

I mod few blues Jr and repair some Hot Rods, I know How to work with guitar amps.

I just wanna ask if someone can help getting the PDF or wich caps fromel uses on his website.


This is the website: https://fromelelectronics.com/products/hrdv-mods

Also If someone know How the global máster volumen works and If I can remove drive knob and Drive switch wich another and more usable switch or knob. 

Thanks you all guys for your time and knowlegde.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 1, 2022)

You mean the caps in the pictures with the values on them?


----------



## Travis (Jan 1, 2022)

jimilee said:


> You mean the caps in the pictures with the values on them?


The cap and resistor values and wich one are in the real circuit..

and how to install the global master


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm not 100% on whether I still have them but I've done them for a customer and if we're being honest, it is a mod for mod's sake ... no real improvement where you're like "oh well you've GOT to do this"


----------



## Travis (Jan 2, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> I'm not 100% on whether I still have them but I've done them for a customer and if we're being honest, it is a mod for mod's sake ... no real improvement where you're like "oh well you've GOT to do this"


Could you try to found It? Thanks


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 2, 2022)

I don't care to help this knob ... edited

For anyone else reading this in the future ... you can't turn a sow's ear into a silk purse. You might make the blues/hot rod series of amps sound less like they do but you aren't going to make one a classic Fender amp. If this were just my opinion then other threads about all these mods on just about any worthy forum wouldn't read the same.


----------



## Travis (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## Travis (Jan 2, 2022)

I thought master volume mod from fromel was more transparent than the fx loop method


----------



## Travis (Jan 2, 2022)

I foun this on the web.

Replace Jacks

Switchcraft Jack
Switchcraft Insulating Shoulder Washer
Switchcraft Insulating Outer Washer
Replace Plate Load Resistors

R4 100k 1/2 watt 5% Carbon Comp
R11 100k 1/2 watt 5% Carbon Comp
R16 100k 1/2 watt 5% Carbon Comp
R22 100k 1/2 watt 5% Carbon Comp
R57 82k 1/2 watt 5% Carbon Comp
R58 100k 1/2 watt 5% Carbon Comp
Replace Bias Resistors

R61 470r 2 watt 5% metal oxide power
R62 470r 2 watt 5% metal oxide power
Replace 5 watt 470 ohm Resistors

R78 470r 5 watt 5% wire wound
R79 470r 5 watt 5% wire wound
Replace Screen Resistors

R61 1k 5 watt 5% wire wound
R62 1k 5 watt 5% wire wound
Replace Filter Caps

C31 47uf 500 volt axial
C32 47uf 500 volt axial
C33 22uf 500 volt axial
C35 22uf 500 volt axial
C36 22uf 500 volt axial

* Tone Mods *

C5 .1 uf Mallory 150 650 volt 10%
C6 .022 uf Mallory 150 650 volt 10%
C7 250pf Silver Mica 500v 5%
R12 56k 1/2 watt 5% Carbon Comp
C24 change it from .022uf to a .01uf 400v capacitor
C1 change it to a 22uf or 25uf capacitor
R5 change to an 820 ohm resistor
C11 clip or remove
R12 change to a 100k resistor
C6 change to a .047uf capacitor
R105 clip or remove
C5 change it from .1uf to .022uf
C7 change from 250pf to 500pf


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 2, 2022)

btw, your bullshit pressure campaign via forum message, real not appreciated.


----------



## Travis (Jan 2, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> btw, your bullshit pressure campaign via forum message, real not appreciated.


I share the information if someone wanna use It. 

If I dont wanna help or share something I just shut up, maybe you must do the same


----------



## Travis (Jan 2, 2022)

More information about twist the cables!!


----------



## danfrank (Jan 4, 2022)

For the most part, mods on an amp rarely make the amp sound better. Different, yes, but rarely better. The established amp companies have tried just about every possible combination to get the best sound out of an amp. Just about every amp that has come out after 1980 is just a rehash of something prior. Stick to the classics, you can't get much better... Spend money on lessons.
As for your Fender, gut the amp and build a classic design into the cab/chassis. Forget the master volume, they make amps sound worse.
Happy building!


----------



## Travis (Jan 6, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> I don't care to help this knob ... edited
> 
> For anyone else reading this in the future ... you can't turn a sow's ear into a silk purse. You might make the blues/hot rod series of amps sound less like they do but you aren't going to make one a classic Fender amp. If this were just my opinion then other threads about all these mods on just about any worthy forum wouldn't read the same.



I think you just want to give an opinion with your best intention and I appreciate that with your knowledge you let me know that it is not worth to mod it.

Anyway, for those of us who can't afford the amp we want, it's fun to try these mods to get closer to big ones and learn about how a circuit works.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 6, 2022)

I know this hoarder type with a house full of shitty amps (shopahol is an addictive drug) that he wanted modded to sound better and, for a while, I did the work including the amp in question ... eventually I told him to stop bringing me this stuff, get over the cost of it, and buy a silverface twin reverb ... I don't know whether he took my advice or not because he quit reaching out to me for work ... which is fine because if I had to watch another Uncle Doug or Brad the Guitologist video of some shitbox amp from the 60s I was going to claw my eyes out and puncture my eardrums for good measure


----------



## Travis (Jan 6, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> I know this hoarder type with a house full of shitty amps (shopahol is an addictive drug) that he wanted modded to sound better and, for a while, I did the work including the amp in question ... eventually I told him to stop bringing me this stuff, get over the cost of it, and buy a silverface twin reverb ... I don't know whether he took my advice or not because he quit reaching out to me for work ... which is fine because if I had to watch another Uncle Doug or Brad the Guitologist video of some shitbox amp from the 60s I was going to claw my eyes out and puncture my eardrums for good measure


I´m saving money to build one fender blackface amp. 

I know this amps is not very good but I used it for years and I enjoy it moding while saving for the next one!


----------



## han-tyumi (Jun 13, 2022)

Travis said:


> Hi eveyone!!
> 
> I mod few blues Jr and repair some Hot Rods, I know How to work with guitar amps.
> 
> ...


Travis not sure if you ever found the files you needed, but i have done all the mods one can imagine on my HRD and DeVille over the years. I used the fromel values but sourced the part myself to save time / money. I found a link to someone who basically takes the guide pdf and does it like an ifixit article which i will link









						Hot Rod Deluxe  and Deville Mod Kit - April 2022
					

Hot Rod Deluxe and Deville  guide for installation of the complete and supreme mod kits




					fromelelectronics.dozuki.com
				




As far as the master volume / feedback loop mod I can say its only really useful for specific things and may not be worth your time. But by all means replace those caps and fix the ceramic 470r resistors they will cook your board over time. Mods id recommend for the life of the amp moreso than the sound is replace the tube board as well.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 13, 2022)

Probably the best advice for these amps is to be found on the Psionic Audio videos on Youtube. Not so much how to make them sound better, but how to make them last longer. Best improvement you can make soundwise for most amps is a better speaker.


----------

